# Gutes F2P MMO



## S4uG3r (16. Januar 2012)

Hey, also ich fasse mich mal grad relativ kurz.
Ich hab früher WoW gespielt, das dann aber mangels interesse, da es immer mehr genervt wurde von Patch zu Patch wieder aufgegeben. Jetzt suche ich nen F2P MMO für zwischendurch, mein Problem ist nur welches, also der hauptcontet sollte schon auf pve liegen, hab ihr da vorschläge?
Hab schonmal mit Allods angefangen, aber um so mehr ich darüber lesen, desto schlechter wird das spiel gemacht, was sagt ihr zu Allods, oder habt ihr gute alternativen? Ich will endlich mal wieder nen bissl nerd fun haben^^
mfg
s4ug3r


----------



## kaepteniglo (16. Januar 2012)

HdRO


----------



## S4uG3r (16. Januar 2012)

> * Nur zwei Charaktere pro Server
> * Maximal 2 Gold
> * PvP und Monsterspiel sind nicht verfügbar
> * Nur Quests bis etwa Level 20
> * Begrenzter GM-Service



nur quests bisl lvl 20 ist nen bisschen blöd...ab dann bleibt ja nurnoch grinden...
und max lvl kann man auch nicht erreichen wenn ich das rrichtig verstanden hab ;-)


----------



## Egooz (16. Januar 2012)

Schau dir mal EQII an und Lotro kann man ohne Abo ganz gut spielen, gibts auch Guides, um die Punkte sinnvoll auszugeben.


Ansonsten könnte AoC noch interessant sein.


----------



## kaepteniglo (16. Januar 2012)

Ach, STO wird ja auch F2P diese Woche.

Monsterspiel ist bei HdRO für alle mittlerweile drin. GM-Service brauchte ich bisher nie, Quests sind bis ca. Lvl 20 drin, das stimmt, aber die gesamte Buch-Reihe ist für alle Spielbar.


----------



## Micro_Cuts (16. Januar 2012)

DCUO

eines der besten F2P


----------



## Nerc80 (16. Januar 2012)

ich kann dir Age of Conan empfehlen , ist ein tolles spiel , mit hauptaugenmerk aufs pve


----------



## Königmarcus (16. Januar 2012)

AoC, HdRO, EQ2 _oder_ ( wenns dieses Jahr noch erscheint) Guild Wars 2


----------



## skyline930 (16. Januar 2012)

Aion wird ja auch bald free 2 play.


----------



## DoktorElmo (17. Januar 2012)

S4uG3r schrieb:


> Hey, also ich fasse mich mal grad relativ kurz.
> Ich hab früher WoW gespielt, das dann aber mangels interesse, da es immer mehr genervt wurde von Patch zu Patch wieder aufgegeben. Jetzt suche ich nen F2P MMO für zwischendurch, mein Problem ist nur welches, also der hauptcontet sollte schon auf pve liegen, hab ihr da vorschläge?
> Hab schonmal mit Allods angefangen, aber um so mehr ich darüber lesen, desto schlechter wird das spiel gemacht, was sagt ihr zu Allods, oder habt ihr gute alternativen? Ich will endlich mal wieder nen bissl nerd fun haben^^
> mfg
> s4ug3r



Allods wird von einigen leider viel schlechter dargestellt, als es eigentlich ist. 
Es schafft es,extrem viel Atmosphäre durch das sehr eigenständige Universum aufzubauen, das es einfach eine Lust ist, ein neues Allod zu bereisen. Die Spielwelt ist wunderschön gestaltet, die Grafik natürlich nicht komplett up2date - grafisch auf Niveau von SW:Tor, nur überhaupt nicht steril.
Das Leveln geht seit dem letzten großen Patch relativ schnell, mit dem nächsten Patch kommen Schlachtfelder wie in WoW zusätzlich zum extrem netten OpenPVP. Endgamecontent gibt es auch genug, und das Endgame beginnt nicht erst auf 47(momentanes Maxlevel), sondern ab 38 - richtige Gilde vorausgesetzt.
Shopitems kann man sogut wie alle auch im AH kaufen, was aber Großteils für Neulinge unleistbar ist. Aber man braucht auch lange keine, auch wenn es sich mit einem dauerhaften 100% EP Bonus recht gut levelt 
Probier es einfach mal, wenn du wo Hilfe brauchst, melde dich Ingame bei "Enlin" auf Liga-Seite, dass bin ich 

Ansonsten empfehle ich dir noch HDRO und AOC, habe ich auch beide sehr gern als F2P gespielt, aber Beide haben nicht das Spielgefühl von Allods (viel "Arbeit", aber dadurch auch viel Motivation, sehr ähnlich wie in WoW:Classic!). Aion wird ja jetzt anfang Februar auch F2P, das soll mit der Zeit auch sehr gut geworden sein.


----------



## cr0 (17. Januar 2012)

Schließe mich meinen Vorredner an und kann Dir Allods nur wärmstens empfehlen. 
Darüber hinaus ist aber meiner Meinung nach auch City of Heroes gar nicht so verkehrt und macht mir zwischendurch echt viel Spaß.


----------



## Maarius81 (31. Januar 2012)

Guild Wars 2, ist zwar nicht Free to Play aber Buy to Play... d.h. du kaufst die dir Box einmal und spielst es dann bis zur Erweiterung gratis. 

GW2 - Gamescom Trailer


----------



## Korgor (1. Februar 2012)

Maarius81 schrieb:


> Guild Wars 2, ist zwar nicht Free to Play aber Buy to Play... d.h. du kaufst die dir Box einmal und spielst es dann bis zur Erweiterung gratis.
> 
> GW2 - Gamescom Trailer


Allerdings noch nicht erschienen...


----------



## Maarius81 (1. Februar 2012)

Korgor schrieb:


> Allerdings noch nicht erschienen...



kommt drauf an wie eilig es der OP hat, closed Beta für Presse läuft im Feb., open Beta für ein größeres Publikum im März/April, welche 2-3 Wochen dauert, bis Release.


----------



## Theosch/Ronnvomfels  (1. Februar 2012)

Wenn besondere Kampfsysteme interessieren, empfehle ich Wizard101 und ATLANTICA.

Ansonsten is es wohl besser einer der alten vorgeschlagenen wie EQ2 und HDRO (auch wenn ich die Isengarterweiterung lasch find) zu nehmen.


----------



## BaddaBumm (1. Februar 2012)

Maarius81 schrieb:


> kommt drauf an wie eilig es der OP hat, closed Beta für Presse läuft im Feb., open Beta für ein größeres Publikum im März/April, welche 2-3 Wochen dauert, bis Release.



Ist das schon offiziell so angekündigt? Hab gegoogelt, allerdings keine offizielle Aussage gefunden, die deine Aussage untermauern würde.


----------



## TotallyNotASpy (2. Februar 2012)

Vindictus gäbe es auch noch. Wenn dich ein direktes Kampfsystem interessiert.


----------



## Maarius81 (2. Februar 2012)

BaddaBumm schrieb:


> Ist das schon offiziell so angekündigt? Hab gegoogelt, allerdings keine offizielle Aussage gefunden, die deine Aussage untermauern würde.



jep:

arenanet blog: Welcome to the year of dragon



> We recently finished our first closed beta test, and we&#8217;re now ready to hold progressively larger events. *In February we&#8217;ll invite select press to participate in beta testing, and in March and April we&#8217;ll aggressively ramp up the size of our beta test events so that many of you will have a chance to participate*. And of course, this all leads to the release of _Guild Wars 2_ later this year.
> 
> So stay tuned to our official _Guild Wars 2_ website, our Facebook page, and this blog *for more information about how to participate in an upcoming beta event.*


----------



## Aki†A (2. Februar 2012)

Falls noch ein MMO gesucht wird: Eden Eternal ist nicht schlecht. Die Quests sind zwar nicht besonders abwechslungsreich(in welchem F2P sind sie das schon^^), aber das Klassensystem ist mal eine Abwechslung zu dem Standard-System mit Klassenwahl bei Charaktererstellung. Man hat bei der Charaktererstellung erstmal die Wahl zwischen zwei Klassen. Durch das Leveln des Charakters und der einzelnen Klassen kann man weitere Klassen freischalten. Ab Level 5 kann man frei zwischen den freigeschaltenen Klassen wechseln (mit 20 Sekunden Wartezeit nach Wechseln). 

Um es nochmal etwas genauer zu beschreiben:

Man kann am Anfang wählen zwischen Krieger und Magier. Durch Quests und besiegen von Gegnern bekommt man Erfahrung für den Charakter(ganz normal) und zusätzlich bekommt man für das besiegen von Gegnern noch Erfahrung für die Klasse die man gerade spielt. Wenn der Charakter Level 5 erreicht erhält man den Kleriker als spielbare Klasse. Mit Level 10 den Jäger, mit Level 15 den Dieb, mit Level 20 den Barden. Und ab jetzt wird es interessanter. Wenn der Charakter Level 25 erreicht und der Krieger Level 20 erreicht schaltet man den Ritter frei. Mit C-Level 30 und dem Jäger auf Level 25 erhält man den Ingenieur und so kann man insgesamt 16 Klassen freischalten und Leveln. 

Für die deutsche Version läuft im Moment noch eine closed Beta, aber die die US-Version kann man schon spielen. Das spiel ist mMn aufjedenfall mal einen Blick wert.

Edit: Ahja und natürlich aufjedenfall GW2 spielen, sobald es erscheint!! Bis dahin muss man sich ja leider noch irgendwie anders die Zeit vertreiben


----------



## Deathstyle (2. Februar 2012)

Eden Eternal habe ich bis lv 50 gespielt (ich weiß nichtmehr mit welcher Klasse, wahrscheinlich aber Thief) und mit den anderen Klassen 30-40. War ganz unterhaltsam aber man verliert recht schnell die Motivation.


----------



## Aki†A (2. Februar 2012)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Eden Eternal habe ich bis lv 50 gespielt (ich weiß nichtmehr mit welcher Klasse, wahrscheinlich aber Thief) und mit den anderen Klassen 30-40. War ganz unterhaltsam aber man verliert recht schnell die Motivation.



Ja wirklich viel motivation gibt es nicht. Liegt auch daran, dass die Quests wirklich öde sind ^^ aber für zwischendurch is es ganz nett und da man die klassen wechseln kann, hat man auch etwas länger abwechslung ohne einen anderen char spielen zu müssen


----------



## Thjodrerir (2. Februar 2012)

Ich würde dir Allods empfehlen, denn meiner Meinung nach ist es ein gelungenes Spiel. Ich habe es zwar nicht gespielt, jedoch spielt es ein Freund von mir
seit geraumer Zeit, und ist auch soweit zufrieden damit. Es ist rein F2P, d.h du kannst das Spiel voll und ganz geniessen, ohne jemals etwas mit dem Item-
shop zutun gehabt zu haben. Natürlich weiß zwar zurzeit nicht wie es auf den deutschen Servern mit der Bevölkerung aussieht, jedoch sind die russischen 
Server fast schon überfüllt.

Was ich auch mitbekommen habe, ist dass das Spiel mit Liebe zum Detail gestaltet wurde. Zwar ist die Graphik nicht die Neuste, jedoch denke ich dass du 
damit klar kommst, da du ja schon WoW gezockt hast.

Es ist einen Versuch wert, man muss es ja nicht auf dem Rechner behalten


----------



## BaddaBumm (2. Februar 2012)

Maarius81 schrieb:


> jep:
> 
> arenanet blog: Welcome to the year of dragon




Jo, die Aussage kannte ich: "Release later this year" - also doch nix genaues zum Release angekündigt..


----------



## Maarius81 (2. Februar 2012)

BaddaBumm schrieb:


> Jo, die Aussage kannte ich: "Release later this year" - also doch nix genaues zum Release angekündigt..



naja wir wissen wann die open-beta events stattfinden und es wurde schon vorher gesagt, dass diese nicht lange andauern... kombiniere mal Watson


----------



## Mikehoof (3. Februar 2012)

Aion

Aion wird F2P und somit würde ich es hier auch empfehlen. Die Beta läuft im Moment und macht einen tollen Eindruck. Gerade für Neulinge dürfte Aion eine Menge bieten da es schon ein paar große Patches hinter sich hat und 3.0 noch kommen wird.


----------



## milamagic (3. Februar 2012)

Falls du noch suchst, dann empfehle ich dir Gunblade Saga. Das ist auch F2P und im Dezember 2011 in die Open Beta gestartet. Grundgerüstet bilden sich revalisierede Clans in einer etwas verrückten, aber charmanten alternativen Realität. Das Kampfsystem ist recht actionlastig und forderte schnelle Reaktionen, aber das macht den Reiz auch wieder aus. 

http://www.gunbladesaga.de


----------



## Geige (3. Februar 2012)

Aion, oder wenn du mal auf ein bisschen frischen Wind aus bist könnte ich AoC empfehlen!


----------



## Kizna (4. Februar 2012)

Open Beta ist ein recht missverständlicher Begriff. Für mich bedeutet Open Beta, dass jeder der will auch spielen kann, was bei der GW2-Beta allerdings nicht der Fall sein wird. Auch wenn sie ihre Kapazitäten steigern werden, was die Betatester angeht, so werden auf keinen Fall alle Spieler in den Genuss der Beta kommen. Somit ist es immer noch eine Closed-Beta, da sich Arena Net ihre Tester aussucht.

Ansonsten habe ich früher Aion sehr gerne gespielt. Als F2P-Titel wirklich empfehlenswert.


----------



## Aki†A (4. Februar 2012)

Kizna schrieb:


> Open Beta ist ein recht missverständlicher Begriff. Für mich bedeutet Open Beta, dass jeder der will auch spielen kann, was bei der GW2-Beta allerdings nicht der Fall sein wird.



von open beta war auch nie die rede. das war nur eine fehlerhafte übersetzung von deutschen. es hies nämlich "we will open beta for more people" oder so ähnlich. etwas unglückliche wortwahl, aber es hies nur, dass mehr leute zugang zur beta bekommen und niemals, dass es eine open beta wird



milamagic schrieb:


> Falls du noch suchst, dann empfehle ich dir Gunblade Saga. Das ist auch F2P und im Dezember 2011 in die Open Beta gestartet. Grundgerüstet bilden sich revalisierede Clans in einer etwas verrückten, aber charmanten alternativen Realität. Das Kampfsystem ist recht actionlastig und forderte schnelle Reaktionen, aber das macht den Reiz auch wieder aus.
> 
> http://www.gunbladesaga.de



das spiel woltle ich mir auch mal anschauen, aber wirkt etwas seltsam. kannst du evtl. etwas infos dazu liefern?^^


----------



## milamagic (6. Februar 2012)

Aki†A schrieb:


> das spiel woltle ich mir auch mal anschauen, aber wirkt etwas seltsam. kannst du evtl. etwas infos dazu liefern?^^



Klar gerne =). 

Die Welt von Gunblade Saga wird von klassischen asiatischen Fantasy Elementen und neuzeitlichen Erfindungen (Straßenbahn, Hubschrauber) geprägt und setzt im Spiel zu einem schrägen Genre Mix zusammen, der mir persönlich sehr gefällt. Das Game ist eine Adaption eines chinesischen Comic namens "Chinese Hero: Tales of the Blood Sword" (den ich allerdings nicht kenne^^). 

Du hast hier drei Clans: den Clan der chinesischen Kampfkunst, die Schwarzen Drachen und der Höllentor-Clan, die jeweils zwei Klassen stellen, die jeweils nach Gefallen ausgeskillt werden können. Bei den Schwarzen Drachen kann man zum Beispiel eine/n Meisterschütz/in spielen, der/die mit einem großen Arsenal an Pistolen und weiteren Schußwaffen ausgestattet ist. Der Höllentor-Clan bietet dann im Gegensatz die Giftmischer, die eine Art Schurkenklasse darstellen mit Giftkrallen als Waffen und Flüchen. Auch im Höllentorclan zu finden sind die Blutpriester, die über Heilungszauber verfügen. Ganz ohne Waffen kommen die Nahhkampfmeister aus, die im Clan der chinesischen Kampfkunst zu finden sind. 


Ein sehr geniales Feature sind da auch die Seelenverwandten. Du kannst maximal fünf andere Spieler als Seelenverwandte haben. Wenn du dann mit denen gemeinsam spielst, können noch mal besondere Quest und Herausforderungen gespielt werden und man hat besondere Fähigkeiten zu Verfügung wie einen Segen, der einen Buff erteielt. Für die Fähigkeiten muss man dann Schicksalspunkte bezahlen, die man erhält wenn man gemeinsam mit dem Seelenverwandten unterwegs ist. 

Auch findet du hier einige nette AFK und Komfort Features wie Autorun, automatisches Heilen/Manaauffüllen, Makros bauen etc. 

Das Kampfsystem ist recht actionlastig und baut auf eine schnelle Reaktionsgeschwindigkeit. Die Skills lassen sich, wenn in richtiger Reihenfolge benutzt, zu Combos aufbauen, die dann noch mal als Multiplikator auf die Hitpoints gewertet werden. Ohne die Combos kommste da auch nicht wirklich weit^^. 

Natürlich hast du auch hier viele Möglichkeiten fürs PvP und für Instanzen. Das Crafting System ist auch recht ausgefeielt wie ich finde und die Sammelfunktion mit diesen ulkigen kleinen Bohrer ist schon iwi nice^^. 

Und weil es ein F2P ist noch ein kurzer Satz zum Shop: Der ist sehr human gestallet und Pay2Win gibt es hier nicht. 

Trailer

Falls noch Fragen sind, gerne her damit und ansonsten einfach mal selber ne Meinung bilden =).


----------



## stefanru (7. Februar 2012)

DCUO finde ich auch spitze


----------



## Nerdavia (15. Juli 2012)

Maarius81 schrieb:


> kommt drauf an wie eilig es der OP hat, closed Beta für Presse läuft im Feb., open Beta für ein größeres Publikum im März/April, welche 2-3 Wochen dauert, bis Release.



So, diesen Thread musste ich noch mal ausgraben um dir zu zeigen wie naiv deine SchlauSchlau Aussagen waren......


----------



## Khayman (26. Juli 2012)

Kizna schrieb:


> Open Beta ist ein recht missverständlicher Begriff. Für mich bedeutet Open Beta, dass jeder der will auch spielen kann, was bei der GW2-Beta allerdings nicht der Fall sein wird.



Du verwechselst "Open Beta" mit "Public Beta", das "Open" bezieht sich nur auf das Fehlen der NDA.


----------



## Lari (27. Juli 2012)

Open bzw. Closed Beta sollte sich eigentlich nur auf die Art des Zugangs beziehen. Denn auch eine closed Beta kann ohne NDA auskommen, ist glaube ich bei den WoW-Addons der Fall.


----------



## FarinHH (27. Juli 2012)

Moin.. 

..gute F2P MMO's sind für mich:

- HdRO (Schönes Setting/Grafik, Sehr reife Community)

- Everquest 2
 (Gäbe es die Warcraft Serien vor WoW nicht und hätte man für Everquest 2 mehr Werbung betrieben, wäre das heute MMO Nr. 1. Grafik je nach Rechner von Grausig bis Gut, Community hilfsbereit, sehr gutes Housing System)

- Age of Conan
(Hat sich in den Jahren gemausert, besticht mit einer tollen Grafik und aktiven Kampfsystem, leider finde ich hier die Community manchmal etwas unpassend...)

- Vanguard - Saga of Heroes (ab dem 28.08.2012 F2P)
(Der inoffizielle Nachfolger von Everquest 2. Damals bei release der Grafikhammer! Macht heute immer noch eine gute Figur. Besticht durch das geniale Handwerksystem (Bau hier dir dein eigenes Haus oder Boot, schiff, Galeere oder sonst was.. und nein
das Haus steht nicht sofort oder Schiff... Macht schon Spass, schon alleine das Holz hacken.. gehe in den Wald, such dir einen Baum und fälle ihn und danach hcake dir das Holz zurecht.... . Dazu noch viele viele Feinheiten wie das Diplomatensystem... X-Klassen, X-Rassen... etc. etc. offene Instanzen oder Raids.. leider leider zu wenig Spieler, aber ab dem 28.08. könnte sich das ändern!)

Einstiegsvideo/Vorstellung Vanguard (nicht von mir, aber gut gemacht!):




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Hgpa-I-XRUM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Beste Grüsse


----------



## Evil Jered (28. Juli 2012)

Kann mich den Vorpostern nur anschliessen... HdRO und AoC haben sich arg gemacht in den letzten Jahren. Vor allem HdRO spiele ich aktiv und kann es nur empfehlen. Ist zwar wie die meisten F2P´s eher ein Hybrid Bezahl Model als reines F2P, aber es lohnt sich mal reinzuschauen!


----------



## Psychopatrix (3. August 2012)

TotallyNotASpy schrieb:


> Vindictus gäbe es auch noch. Wenn dich ein direktes Kampfsystem interessiert.




Habs gestern abend und heute getestet, schlechteste website und schlechtestes Spiel ever. Konnte mich einloggen auf der Website aber für das Spiel und für das Forum war ich trozdem noch Ausgeloggt, ein anderer im Forum hatte selbes Problem ... ka wie er im Forum schreiben konnte aber geholfen wurde nicht.

Deeinstalliert und als Müll abgestempelt!


----------



## darksilver1 (13. August 2012)

Mal schauen, wenns Fallout gespielt hast könntest Du einen Blick in Fallen Earth reinwerfen, hat eine riesige Welt ohne Ladebildschirme und ein recht brauchbares crafting System. 

Klassische Fantasy Welt würde ich immer noch Everquest 2 bevorzugen. Schöne Welt, mittlerweile auch nach all den Jahren mit genug Content versorgt und seit kurzem gibt’s für RPGler ein neues Spielzeug.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aS3SNgsraJ8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



MMO games die man eher ab und an nebenbei spielen kann sind Star Trek Online, Weltraumkämpfe sind recht unterhaltsam aber immer noch recht content light. Wer aber nur mal hier und dort ne Stunde investiert kommt gut aus. 

Ansonsten gibt’s eigentlich viele Nischenprodukte aber ich bezweifle das die hier irgendwie gut ankommen. Bei Superhelden games ansonsten wenns Englisch beherrscht City of Heroes, das game ist schon ~8 Jahre alt hat aber immer noch content updates bekommen. Neuer und mehr auf die konsolen Generation angelegt DC Universe Online.


----------



## Khayman (13. August 2012)

Lari schrieb:


> Open bzw. Closed Beta sollte sich eigentlich nur auf die Art des Zugangs beziehen. Denn auch eine closed Beta kann ohne NDA auskommen, ist glaube ich bei den WoW-Addons der Fall.



Open und Closed bezieht sich tatsächlich nur auf die NDA, blöderweise verwenden die Anbieter die Begriffe oft falsch.


----------

